# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  جنكزه

## قنوان

*ازيكم ...... مكتوب منبر سيده فرح والحايمين فيه كلهم سيد فرح ههههههههههههه للنساء فقط دايما بقروها الرجال فقط بهظر يا جماعه:1 (47):
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بنجي نطمن عليكن 
امكن الواحدة تكون دايرة حاجة من الدكان
:nninn1::nninn1:
...
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

بنجي نطمن عليكن 
امكن الواحدة تكون دايرة حاجة من الدكان
:nninn1::nninn1:
...



ايوااااااااااااا 
:a7rraj: خلاص جيبوا لينا الحاجات التموينيه بالشهر عشان ما تتقاطعوا جمبنا كتير
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*حوا من زمناً بعيد زايدة دايماً في عنادة 
او كما قال الجابري
هسي كن ما جينا تقولي ووووب
وكان جينا تفلعينا بالطوب
ههههههههههههههه
جايين نتقهوي معاكن 
جهزي البن
...
*

----------


## قنوان

*دا الطوب الح اشيلو بيت ابو شهد
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

دا الطوب الح اشيلو بيت ابو شهد



 اعملي حسابك واحد يشوفك في الشارع 
شايلة طوبة 
يقول جنيتي
:headshot:
...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ونحن قاعدين نفتش فيك اتاريك غاطس هنا :1 (21):
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مشكور
يعطيك العافيه



 انت قصه مشكور دي شنو
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*عااااااااااادي زي الفسيخ بالزبادي . منبر سيدة فرح تلقيهو كلو خليل فرح . 

ماتستغربي . أصلو بلدنا دي بلد المتناقضات . 

ويكفي إنو : كبري الحرية بيودي السجانة . 

*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ازيكم ...... مكتوب منبر سيده فرح والحايمين فيه كلهم سيد فرح ههههههههههههه للنساء فقط دايما بقروها الرجال فقط بهظر يا جماعه:1 (47):



عاد بنخلي سيدتنا يمشن براهن ما لازم نوصلن ونتاوق بتفحت الصيوان عشان نشوف السمحه ونعرف الشينه !!!:7_1_123[1]:
                        	*

----------

